# How to control bugs right outside front door?



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Could the light be changed for a motion sensor one so it doesn't stay on all night? Some outside light will have high and low intensities so that might help.

When I was switching to LED bulbs someone claimed they attract fewer bugs. Can't say I have tested that.

They also make illuminated bug collectors that would function as the night light but also suck in any interested insects.

Good luck
Bud


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Do yellow bulbs help.... I think I remember their use a long time ago.


----------



## w0j0 (Dec 29, 2017)

Yellow bug bulbs are good for keeping the bugs away but the incandescents do a better job than LEDs in my experience


----------

